# Fluting pattern



## cwfreitas (Sep 19, 2008)

I am looking for a fluting pattern for my Carvewright machine. I am new to the software and getting very frustrated.

Thank you,

Cliff


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliff, there is a learning curve with any tool so don't get discouraged. I think your choice of machine will pay off nicely once you become comfortable with it.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Cliff

From posts I have read on the Carvewright it is a good machine and like any has a learning process and they do have limits.

Just keep at it, you will over come.


----------

